# dogs and rats (scared?)



## Dayumie (May 6, 2013)

I have a dog up at my fiances house and he barks all the time for a long period. I'm worried that my three girls will get very scared by the barking. They have been raised around the smell of cats but not dogs. They won't be near the dog but I'm just worried that they may get freaked out by the smell or the sound of him barking. He's only a little dog but I don't want my girls to be freaked out.


----------



## Rat Daddy (Sep 25, 2011)

I've had two rats that knew some spooky trick that just shuts down dogs. I'm guessing it's something ultrasonic. Dogs just get quiet and docile. One, Fuzzy Rat is now allowed into my Vet's without a carrier after she shut down the dogs in the waiting room and she can sit on the bench next to me. My part wild rat actually lived with and stole food from my neighbor's four pit bulls. Still around rats, I trust small dogs less, and apparently according to the folks at the Vet's clinic, they have never witnessed another rat do it, so it might not be something that all or even many rats can do.

If your rats know the trick, you won't have any problems, if they don't, barking will stress out the rats.

Best luck.


----------



## Rumy91989 (Dec 31, 2012)

Honestly they should be fine. In my experience dogs tend to be more afraid of rats than the other way around. The only time a rat should be scared or worried by a larger animal is if that animal is trying to get to them while they are in the cage. Otherwise there is no real danger and rats are good at understanding that. Your babies should be fine.


----------



## Hikari (Feb 5, 2013)

My dog is a barker and my rats do fine. My dog barks at everything; a leaf blows through the yard, a squirrel, birds, people, the mailman, she bark at any and everything that she thinks comes too close to her house. The first day or two after I get a rat they seemed to get scared when she would bark, but they quickly got over it and they don't pay any attention to her now.


----------



## RosesRufflesandRats (Apr 25, 2013)

My dog is scared of anything smaller than himself. Ducks, chihuahuas, cats, spiders, and especially small mammals. I call it the elephant and the mouse effect. In my observation, a lot of dogs are this way. You should be fine.


----------



## Dayumie (May 6, 2013)

RosesRufflesandRats said:


> My dog is scared of anything smaller than himself. Ducks, chihuahuas, cats, spiders, and especially small mammals. I call it the elephant and the mouse effect. In my observation, a lot of dogs are this way. You should be fine.


This is funny. Really? that's kinda cute to lol They seem to be adjusting quite well


----------



## Ratfinx (Feb 19, 2013)

My dog is a mastiff so HUGE!! My rats bite her nose all the time and she has never ever done anything to even show aggression to them, or any of my other animals, when we have a poorly hen she will cuddle up to them and she treats all our animals like her babies, always very protective over them 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

